# Scheda Eth0 non riconosciuta

## Flonaldo

Salve, ho questa scheda ethernet 

```
Ethernet Controller : Realtek Semiconductor Co., LDT.: Unknow Device 8168 (rev01)
```

Non riesco a beccare davvero il supporto giusto nel kernel, avete idee? Qualcuno con la mia stessa scheda?

Grazie

----------

## Dun

Questa proprio non va?

```

 Linux Kernel v2.6.15-gentoo-r1 Configuration

 qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq

  lqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq Realtek 8169 gigabit ethernet support qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqk

  x CONFIG_R8169:                                                           x

  x                                                                         x

  x Say Y here if you have a Realtek 8169 PCI Gigabit Ethernet adapter.     x

  x                                                                         x

  x To compile this driver as a module, choose M here: the module           x

  x will be called r8169.  This is recommended.                             x

  x                                                                         x

  x Symbol: R8169 [=n]                                                      x

  x Prompt: Realtek 8169 gigabit ethernet support                           x

  x   Defined at drivers/net/Kconfig:1950                                   x

  x   Depends on: NETDEVICES && !UML && PCI                                 x

  x   Location:                                                             x

  x     -> Device Drivers                                                   x

  x       -> Network device support                                         x

  x         -> Network device support (NETDEVICES [=y])                     x

  x           -> Ethernet (1000 Mbit)                                       x

  x   Selects: CRC32                                                        x

  tqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq( 99%)qqu

  x                                < Exit >                                 x

  mqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqj

```

----------

## Dun

Dando una rapida okkiata in giro pare andare....prova!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## neryo

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> Salve, ho questa scheda ethernet 
> 
> ```
> Ethernet Controller : Realtek Semiconductor Co., LDT.: Unknow Device 8168 (rev01)
> ```
> ...

 

forse stavi guardando nella sezione 100 Mbit/sec. è una Gigabit!   :Wink: 

----------

## Flonaldo

Allora, ho appena provato a  mettere quella che mi avete consigliato(come modulo) ho ricompilato il kernel , poi

```
modprobe r8169
```

, ma nulla, ifconfig eth0 up mi dice che il device non è presente, riconferma avuta da un ifconfig -a! Ideacce giovani?

----------

## emix

Hai provato ad avviare con qualche livecd per vedere se te la configura all'avvio?

----------

## X-Drum

dopo aver caricato il modulo dmesg cosa "dice"?

----------

## Flonaldo

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> dopo aver caricato il modulo dmesg cosa "dice"?

 

stranamente non dice nulla a riguardo! Ora ho provato a metterlo interno ma nulla di nulla! Ancora non la vede...sono sicuro però sia io a fare delle cappelle poichè non capisco il motivo per cui non debba andare! Anche se però neanche il Live Cd me la rilevava!

----------

## OneGin

Dico una stronzata tanto per dire.

E se provi ad installare coldplug? Magari riesce a capire lui quale modulo usare.

----------

## Flonaldo

 *OneGin wrote:*   

> Dico una stronzata tanto per dire.
> 
> E se provi ad installare coldplug? Magari riesce a capire lui quale modulo usare.

 

Lo tengo gia coldplug e cmq nn mi rileva nulla! Che noia però...quasi quasi vado a comperare una scheda di rete nuova  :Smile: 

----------

## neon

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> [...] quasi quasi vado a comperare una scheda di rete nuova 

 

Hai pensato che potrebbe essere rotta? L'hai provata su altri PC/SO?

----------

## Flonaldo

 *neon wrote:*   

>  *Flonaldo wrote:*   [...] quasi quasi vado a comperare una scheda di rete nuova  
> 
> Hai pensato che potrebbe essere rotta? L'hai provata su altri PC/SO?

 

No, tranquillo, non è rotta lo so...funzionava con Windows!

----------

## Peach

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

>  *neon wrote:*    *Flonaldo wrote:*   [...] quasi quasi vado a comperare una scheda di rete nuova  
> 
> Hai pensato che potrebbe essere rotta? L'hai provata su altri PC/SO? 
> 
> No, tranquillo, non è rotta lo so...funzionava con Windows!

 

ciao  :Wink: 

forse la cosa migliore è, come suggerito poco sopra, provare a bootare con il livecd e vedere come viene riconosciuta, con che kernel e modulo e vedere se con il kernel che stai usando ora non si sia cambiato nome de modulo o altro (tipo opzioni particolari da passare al momento di modprobe). Io ho avuto problemi analoghi con una gigabit (sk98lin o come cavolo si chiama)

----------

## Flonaldo

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *Flonaldo wrote:*    *neon wrote:*    *Flonaldo wrote:*   [...] quasi quasi vado a comperare una scheda di rete nuova  
> 
> Hai pensato che potrebbe essere rotta? L'hai provata su altri PC/SO? 
> 
> No, tranquillo, non è rotta lo so...funzionava con Windows! 
> ...

 

Ciao Peach, il problema è che neache il live cd la riconosce; Quando va a fare il controllo mi dice esplicitamente di non aver trovato il supporto(la stringa rossa insomma   :Twisted Evil:  )

Per questo sono un tantino annoiato da questa situazione!

----------

## codadilupo

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> Salve, ho questa scheda ethernet 
> 
> ```
> Ethernet Controller : Realtek Semiconductor Co., LDT.: Unknow Device 8168 (rev01)
> ```
> ...

 

forse dico una cazzata, ma quel unknown device non mi piace  :Wink: 

Magari é il solito buco nell'acqua, ma prova a dare:  update-pciids . Se sei fortunato lspci ti dirà qualcosa in piu'.

Coda

----------

## zolar czakl

Sembra assurdo, visto il trattamento che viene riservato a linux ma...

http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloads1-3.aspx?keyword=8168

A qualche esperto suggerire il modo sano di operare in questi casi particolari.

Buona fortuna.

----------

## Flonaldo

 *zolar czakl wrote:*   

> Sembra assurdo, visto il trattamento che viene riservato a linux ma...
> 
> http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloads1-3.aspx?keyword=8168
> 
> A qualche esperto suggerire il modo sano di operare in questi casi particolari.
> ...

 

Eh si, ho notato! ci ero passato anche io di li...

Cmq ho dato un update-lpcii e non è cambiato nulla! Secondo voi se provo a caricare i moduli realtek di una 10-100 dato che con la 1000 non va potrebbe succedere qualcosa o è inutile che provo?

----------

## morellik

Ma perché non usi il driver direttamente dalla realtek?

Io sto installando Gentoo su un portatile Asus A6J che per l'appunto 

usa la scheda in oggetto. Ho scaricato i driver dalla realtek e tutto funziona

egregio.

morellik

----------

## Flonaldo

 *morellik wrote:*   

> Ma perché non usi il driver direttamente dalla realtek?
> 
> Io sto installando Gentoo su un portatile Asus A6J che per l'appunto 
> 
> usa la scheda in oggetto. Ho scaricato i driver dalla realtek e tutto funziona
> ...

 

e come faccio scusa? con ndiswrapper?

Non ricordavo rilasciassero anche i driver per Linux   :Razz:   Non ho idea di come possa fare a caricarli però...

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

ma quale cd live hai provato? hai provato knoppix?

----------

## Flonaldo

 *VegetaSSJ5 wrote:*   

> ma quale cd live hai provato? hai provato knoppix?

 

Non credo che knopix sia piu avanti di tutte le distribuzioni che ho provato per rilevare la mia ethernet; Cmq non c'ho provato...dovrei? non credo...!

----------

